# SecondSkin Installation



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Do I need a heat-gun to install secondskin, or do I just need a roller?


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> Do I need a heat-gun to install secondskin, or do I just need a roller?


Most people say just a roller will work, as long as it isnt too cold.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Just a roler. A heat gun is only needed in asphalt based deadeners. SS is butyl based. Wich line did you get?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

The regular Damplifier.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Bumpin said:


> The regular Damplifier.


Did my entire car with Damplifier, when it was nice and warm (heated indoor garage good also)... 

I found actually that using hands & fingers works really good to get inside panels rather than a roller.

This product is amazing !!! you will notice a big difference once you are done.

Good luck.


----------

